# Aether 64 bit out now



## Den (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally I found this announcement today:

2CAudio-quote/
Going to internal testers today! 

Going to all of you (existing customers) to try on Sunday assuming no one finds anything major before then. This will be the public/customer beta like we did for B2 and Breeze. 

end quote/

Also you can download my latest free package for Aether:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8819115-post820.html

New version of Aether 1.6 will be improved sonically. 
So these presets will sound even better, I hope... 0oD

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/aether/2C_Aether160_2C2D_Berlin_Info.png (http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... n_Info.png)


----------



## windshore (Jun 7, 2013)

yahoo!


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*

Hi Den,

I appreciate all your work involving the presets sets. I see you've released several for Aether over the past few years.

I'm wondering do each new set you make suppose to replace the previous version
or in addition to? Are they just tweaked or totally different parameters?
I'm curious if older versions will sound different when opening projects using older preset versions.
Do pre-/er's, send volumes ect. need to be re-adjusted over again?


----------



## Den (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*



ceemusic @ Sun Jun 09 said:


> Hi Den,
> 
> I appreciate all your work involving the presets sets. I see you've released several for Aether over the past few years.
> 
> ...




Hi
Yes this one replaces old ones. This is very complex internal flow reverb and it is very easy to go on wrong way. I studied behavior between parameters and finally I made those last ones to be the best so far.
But anyway new version is on the way, and I don't know how they will sound on the 1.6?
However this pack is for 1.5.1 Aether.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.
Looking forward to both the new version of Aether & your presets to use with it.


----------



## Den (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*

Finally I found this post:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9118303-post873.html


Hi All,

As promised today we have Aether 1.6.0 beta ready to try for any/all current Aether users who would like to try it. Aether now has all of the same updates, fixes, and enhancements as B2 and Breeze.

Aether 1.6.0 Systems Enhancements:

*OSX 64-bit AU and VST support
*Completely new and modernized GUI and systems internal code-base for both OSX and Windows
*Minor memory leaks which could lead to crashing in complex projects have been fixed
*Load times are much faster and are effectively instant from SSD drives
*Less RAM usage all around, which can potentially lead to minor performance enhancements
*GUIs are now processed on the GPU instead of the CPU so it should be VERY responsive of modern OSs and Hosts
*GUIs can be easily offered in different sizes in the future
*Optimized and abstracted code organization behind the scenes to protect ourselves from development delays in the future when third parties introduce new standards 
*"Load Last" preference allows automatic recalling of the last used preset settings.
*Minor GUI tweaks. (Indigo skin variation will come back in the final update, as will double-sized options)

Aether 1.6.0 Preset Browser Enhancements:

*Packages & Sub-Folders organization scheme
*Unlimited Packages & Unlimited Sub-Folders
*Scroll bars (when needed) for presets and folder browser
*Keyword search across selected folders
*Import Package, Import User Sub-Folder, and Import Preset functions


All of the above is designed to make the preset browser much more powerful and to allow us, and you, to develop more preset expansions. All limits on total contents have been removed. Additionally we have made it very easy to share single or multiple presets with the online community. This is really cool stuff. Keyword search is very useful!


To obtain it go here if you are an existing Aether customer:

Galbanum | sonic science aural allusion

Use this coupon code at checkout:

2CAudio_Aether_Update

If you have made a bunch of user presets, please copy your user presets to safe place before running the update. Then verify for us that they have been preserved by the installers (and moved into the new "My Presets" location. You should not need to do anything, but since you are among the first to try this besides us and our internal beta team, a little extra precaution can't hurt...

Preset organization is different as described in the B2 thread. The basic structure is:

Package, Sub-Folder, Preset.

This must be strictly obeyed. ( i.e. don't put presets directly in the root level, or don't add more than one level of sub-folders.) Previous Aether Expansions will now be treated as Packages, so you will see them in a separate folder structure in the browser instead of merged like they were previously. You can make your own Packages if you wish, or you can add sub-folders to the "User" folder. Or add single presets to "My Presets". This was explained more thoroughly already in the B2 thread. Preset handling is the same for Aether, B2, and Breeze.


Known issues with this first version:

1) The 32-bit version of Logic will crash if you load this version of Aether at the same time as B2 or Breeze. This only happens when running in the 32-bit mode. This is NOT an issue with this Aether version, but rather we need to provide updated versions of Breeze and B2 to address this. We will do that shortly. This does NOT effect VST hosts. This does NOT effect Logic in 64-bit mode. This does NOT effect any Windows hosts. THIS is only an issue when running Logic in 32-bit mode.

2) There is no RTAS version. There will be no RTAS version. RTAS development is suspended, and will be replaced with AAX. If you need RTAS, please continue using version 1.5.1 until you are able to update PT to a version which supports AAX. We hope to have AAX versions available by the end of June.

3) Windows XP is no longer officially supported.
__________________
Andrew Souter

2CAudio | convergent creative precision | www.2CAudio.com
Galbanum | sonic science aural allusion | www.galbanum.com


----------



## Den (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*

New folder for the new Aether 1.6 is ready for download from here:

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8819115-post818.html

o-[][]-o


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*



Den @ Mon Jun 10 said:


> New folder for the new Aether 1.6 is ready for download from here:
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8819115-post818.html
> 
> o-[][]-o



Thanks again.

I see the gain settings on all your presets are set to +3. 
I calibrate all my verbs so they can be interchanged w/o changing the send or out levels.

I'd like to lock them all to the same gain level but will that affect the way these presets react or sound?


----------



## Den (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Aether 64 bit in few days*



ceemusic @ Mon Jun 10 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I see the gain settings on all your presets are set to +3.
> I calibrate all my verbs so they can be interchanged w/o changing the send or out levels.
> ...



No, it doesn't matter. Just adjust input and output for your needs.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for reposting Den.

If anyone has any questions, please ask, and I'll check this tomorrow AM.

We are currently completing AAX development as well and hope it have it done by the end of June.


----------



## windshore (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, this has happened before. I went to your site, and all that shows is Aether 1.5.1

Why don't you make it easy to find this 1.6 beta? maybe include the link? It's not listed on the Aether update or product pages.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 11, 2013)

Den @ Fri Jun 07 said:


> New version of Aether 1.6 will be improved sonically.



Nope. Andrew has said that the new version has no change in sound.


----------



## Den (Jun 11, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Jun 11 said:


> Den @ Fri Jun 07 said:
> 
> 
> > New version of Aether 1.6 will be improved sonically.
> ...



So did you tried to compare A/B? What is your opinion?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 11, 2013)

Den @ Tue Jun 11 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Den @ Fri Jun 07 said:
> ...



No I didn't AB since I'm fully 64 bit. But I really think we can trust the developer on this one.  If he says there is no change in sound, I really doubt we are going to find some difference that he didn't know about, haha.


----------



## Coil (Jun 11, 2013)

hell yeah =o 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Den (Jun 11, 2013)

I have one question for all here.
Anybody noticed improvement over sound in the new Aether?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 11, 2013)

windshore @ Tue Jun 11 said:


> OK, this has happened before. I went to your site, and all that shows is Aether 1.5.1
> 
> Why don't you make it easy to find this 1.6 beta? maybe include the link? It's not listed on the Aether update or product pages.




It's here:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=103 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=103)

Use this coupon code:

2CAudio_Aether_Update


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 14, 2013)

FYI I've just completed the double-size "HD" Aether skin. This will be part of the final 1.6.0 update (with AAX support). Check it out:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/aether/2C_Aether160_BerlinHD_Main.png (http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... D_Main.png)

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/aether/2C_Aether160_BerlinHD_Browser.png (http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... rowser.png)

Very nice if you have a big monitor. >8o


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jun 21, 2013)

HI All,

Today we have Aether 1.6.0 beta 2 ready to try. This is build 120.

New:

1) Fixes crash issues when changing presets too quickly. Should now be crash proof. Tell us if not.

2) Indigo Skin and Hi Definition double-size skins

3) Other misc tweaks, fixes, and final touch-ups

Remaining to complete:

1) AAX Support

2) Some people report the 64-bit VST version does not load in the 64bit version of Live on OSX. Other people say it does. It does for us. Still exploring.

Please punish it, and let us know what you find.


To obtain it go here if you are an existing customer:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=103 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=103)

Use this coupon code at checkout:
*
2CAudio_Aether_Update*

Run the installers again.


----------



## Den (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd just updated new folder for the latest version of Aether.
Free download:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9157144-post919.html


----------



## Den (Aug 24, 2013)

I found this:
Quote/

New (final?) Aether update version: 

Aether 1.6.0b 128 


Changes: 

1) AAX Support. 32/64, OSX/Win, PT 10/11 

2) Potential crash issues when running various beta versions of Aether, Breeze, and B2 at the same time fixed 

3) Some AVX and AVX2 optimizations made for increased performance/efficiency 

4) Per-Preset/instance Oversampling and Modulation setting options. This is very useful for using oversampling selectively as needed and wanted aesthetically. Some presets may be optimized for a given oversampling and modulation setting. Significant CPU usage savings are possible in complex projects with multiple instance if only some instances that would benefit the most from it use OS for example. 

5) All known issues fixed. 


Please try hard to break this in the following week and report anything and everything you may find. There are now zero known issues. Now is the time to speak up if you find otherwise. 

AAX users, please report whatever you find including "all good" if that is what you find. We could use more feedback on AAX. 

We expect final retail releases of all products the first week of September. New demos will be available then as well. 


To get the latest Aether, follow the instructions here closely: 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_aether
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## Den (Aug 24, 2013)

Something is wrong with sound output on AU version. It is 50% less in audio output and some FX can really be overloud, Watch for your monitors, don't open it too loud.


----------

